# Summer winning lottery for us why not give away stuff in off season



## ScottySkis (Jul 22, 2015)

We need this for die hards here now.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 22, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> We need this for die hards here now.



+1
Great idea Scotty !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2015)

This is a really good idea.  Not sure when Nick negotiates his ticket deals.  That would be the limiting factor.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 22, 2015)

All expenses paid trip to las lenas?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 22, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> This is a really good idea.  Not sure when Nick negotiates his ticket deals.  That would be the limiting factor.



I'd take an I owe you type of thing !
For the up coming season 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 22, 2015)

What was that? Free lifties for the summit? Don't mind at all if I do!!:beer:


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 22, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> What was that? Free lifties for the summit? Don't mind at all if I do!!:beer:



The Band downstairs was pretty good too....:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 23, 2015)

I give out in uesed voucher for Wildcat from last year x..? The question is where was my first west ski mountain.


----------



## moresnow (Jul 23, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I give out in uesed voucher for Wildcat from last year x..? The question is where was my first west ski mountain.



Snowbird


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2015)

Snowbird I been to many many times after my first west vacation was in typical state from adversting though I due prefer snow fall at much more in SLC then I didn't know about SLC to after my 2 me west mountain vacation.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2015)

Scootty wants for birthday gift NY gold pass ha ha.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> This is a really good idea.  Not sure when Nick negotiates his ticket deals.  That would be the limiting factor.



I think Nick was abducted by aliens.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2015)

Who kidnapped Nick?


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 8, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Who kidnapped Nick?



His kids


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> His kids
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That is true I see that on fb family is a great thing for sure.


----------

